# Makita 3600B parts source?



## Mstudios (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi, just looking to see if anyone knows of a good place (online or in Massachusetts) to find parts for a Makita 3600B. Specifically, I need a lock lever assembly and compression spring for one post...

would parts for a 3612B fit the older 3600?

thanks, 
ethan


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome Ethan.

I just went buy a set of wrenches for my "new" 3600BR.

Lucky they were not available as some one had changed the collet and instead of needing 21mm and 23mm wrenches I needed 21mm and 27mm. I had to buy a 27mm spanner for $A44......


----------



## ManicMan (May 11, 2014)

I have a spare 3600B if you want to buy it for parts and repair. It works on 110V so it isn't much use for me here in the UK.

Let me know if you think it's worth the transport cost?


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. You might try OEM Replacement Parts | DIY Repair | eReplacementParts.com


----------

